# What is this animal? Not going to believe where it was shot.



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

Sour lake/Nome area. Looks photo shopped. I have the other pic with hunter in it. I just want to know what it is.


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like a small cow elk.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

That's what it is. Got out of someones high fence or they turned it loose. Quite a few exotics roaming around east texas these days.

Fine eating right there.

Shallow


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

No expert but I have seen sika does before on canned hunts in Mountain Home that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

It looks young. Why shoot it if you don't know what it is?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Good sausage 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

It's a Elk - Doe. I know the OP and have reviewed the pics and compared to both Sika & Elk. If you guys saw the man who shot it, there would be no question. He's a BIG Ol Boy

The pic does not do this animal any justice size wise. She is big!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Reindeer...

Was there a fat guy in a red suit?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Supper & breakfast sausage.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice! I have seen pics of a HUGE bull elk hitting a feeder in east Texas. I hope the hunter gets him.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> It looks young. Why shoot it if you don't know what it is?


Because he can?

TH


----------



## hankscke123 (Jun 8, 2011)

Their is actually a heard that is by Sabine and nome is not that far.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Cow Elk is some of the best meat I ever had. Wish one would walk by my stand.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

hankscke123 said:


> Their is actually a heard that is by Sabine and nome is not that far.


Correct...its just about 30-40 miles


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*bc he can*



bearwhiz said:


> It looks young. Why shoot it if you don't know what it is?


not a whitetail...only 4 legged herbivore thats regulated....so he shot it bc he could and had a gun. :headknock


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Elk near Lufkin*

South of Lufkin there is a high fence with many Elk behind it.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Well*



bearwhiz said:


> It looks young. Why shoot it if you don't know what it is?


If you read the post it says he has another pic with the hunter in it. So the op didn't shoot it.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Elk cow, doesnt look like a sika


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Judging from your City, I know exactly where.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks like she might have taken one to the noggin .. Straps steaks sausage ..tasty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

If it was shot in Nome, right along I10, just South of Hamshire, this is a huge High fence operation on the east side of the freeway. Can see black buck, axis, fallow all the time from the highway. Probably some elk in there too.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Logan said:


> not a whitetail...only 4 legged herbivore thats regulated....so he shot it bc he could and had a gun. :headknock


What about Mule Deer and Desert Bighorn Sheep?


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*what you oughta do*



Titus Bass said:


> What about Mule Deer and Desert Bighorn Sheep?


you ought be regulating them axis around your stand...


----------

